# New Legacy 990 Control Unit



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

Has any on this board purchased a new Legacy Controller? I have seen photos of the new controllers which seem to have a White L on the throttle, and the write up says built-in rechargeable battery's. The other thing I see in the photos is what looks like a white outline on the keypad area? 
If you have purchased a new unit since the September release can you confirm these details?

Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Legacy CAB2 has always had rechargeable battery capability. I don't have a new one, but there's one at our club that another member purchased. There was a white L on the wheel, the older ones just had the raised L. The keypad was outlined with white, don't know why they made that change. Functionally, it works identically to the older ones and uses the same software.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks John just wanted to confirm that the pictures were showing the reality of what the new remote units really look like. 

Now if I can get someone to confirm what the configuration of "built in" rechargeable battery's looks like I will be all set.

Thanks again,
George


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The "built in" rechargeable batteries are three AA NI-MH batteries, same as all the previous Legacy systems. That has not changed. You can also use Alkaline batteries and turn off the base charger.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

gunrunner john,
Oh that is interesting, sounds to me like the term built in was misused in the sales literature. But probably better to have them easily removable.

Thanks again,
Aflyer


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the ability to charge them is built-in, so I think it's not that misleading. Truthfully, I'd much rather have them easily replaced as batteries go bad, and I'm planning on keeping the Legacy system for many years!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

grj,
Oh, I fully agree with you having the ability to easily remove the batteries is pretty important, the way the older model works is just fine with me. 
I guess I just didn't understand the advertising for "built-in" rechargeable batteries. 

Thanks again,
Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

The questions continue, but the answers are sparse.

I have talked to a couple of dealers who actually opened boxes and confirmed that the throttle and the keypad do not have the White trim on them.

Anyone else seen or have one that looks like Lionel advertising materials?

Thank you in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll have to ask the guy at the club that showed up with the one like that where it came from.


----------

